# Cockerels plugged Ear



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

One of my Roos has a totally plugged ear its covered in oozy wax I think it's an ear infection.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Any suggestions as to my course of action


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there any smell? That would confirm an ear infection. 

Is he walking or standing with his head cocked to that side? Scratching at it?

How about a pic. Those can be very helpful. Mites can also cause issues with the ears. That's why you need to be as precise as possible about what you're seeing/smelling.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a rooster with an ear infection a few years ago, and I am trying to remember how I cleared it up.

I will post when I remember, and don't think I wrote it down but will check.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lover of birds said:


> I had a rooster with an ear infection a few years ago, and I am trying to remember how I cleared it up.
> 
> I will post when I remember, and don't think I wrote it down but will check.


Sorry, but that made me laugh. It sounds so much like something I'd do.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Actually, as I remember I don't know that the ear infection was all the way cleared up. The puss was gone, but shortly afterwards he was stumbling around and hardly able to walk, so we euthanized by way of hatchet.

He was also inbred (not our doing, purchased hatching eggs) and not healthy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These guys can keep us guessing. I had been watching one of my old males, he was off his feed but there was nothing to point at to treat. Today while examining him I found it. He had a mass about midway down his chest. It had finally gotten big enough for me to feel.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I would clean any puss out of the ear then put a few drops of Sovereign Silver a few times a day. Tea Tree oil may also work.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Where are their ears and how do you find them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some are harder to find than others. Without looking at one of my birds they would be about directly in line with the eye about midway between the eye and the back of the head. Some are easier to find than others. Those with the larger earlobes are easier, the ear is at the very top. (like those with white earlobes or blue earlobes) Some have feathers that are rather swirly around the ear.

Unless there's a problem you just don't notice them, they're tiny and pretty well hidden.

These are great examples: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0....1..gws-wiz.....0..0i131j0i10.DtEnTJ3UeDc


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It smells very very very very very bad will post a pic later so busy with thanksgiving stuff lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are good it's infected. He's going to need antibiotic ear drops and I don't have a source for getting those without a vet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You can buy antibiotics on pigeon websites with no prescription. not all stuff but quite a bit. I googled pigeon magazines and found a few that dont need a prescription


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good to know, ME, with statements made the past couple of years that none of it would be available without a vet intervention I wasn't sure what would still be out there.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

How do I know which antibiotic to get will it say "pigeon ear antibiotic" or will it just have a number for the antibiotic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so I did some digging. If it's an ear infection the type of bacteria involved has to be determined to treat and cure. A vet will have to be involved to help the bird.

And I have to say this, the bird could die. Way too much time has gone by from when you first mentioned the issue to now asking about the drugs needed. These issues need to be dealt with rapidly to prevent the bacteria from moving into the bloodstream.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

okie dokie im on it im surprised tho that Its one of my RIR that Toni sold me and he had it when I got him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I also wonder if it's a fungal infection and only a vet can determine if it is.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Its all cleared up now!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And im taking him to a show rn actually.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

He got RB and then was stolen right after judging


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For pete's sake, that's awful. I think we're going to have to come up with a way to registering our birds with ID's that can't be tampered with. This happens way too often.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Stolen from a show?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it happens more often than you would think. All it takes is a moment of the owner not being on top of their bird and they're gone. The show cages are not locked so the judges can have easy access and if the owner has more than one breed in a show they can't be right there with them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. Basically i read what it will treat and buy accordingly but thats just me


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait omg he was stolen at the show?? Did you report it to the show folks? Omg im so sorry!! Did you have pics of him? Toni's birds are very unique and not like other RIRs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Steinwand, just a fyi, never bring a bird who was sick to a show, even if its a possible ear infection. 
Whatever the bird had you now just passed it to every bird at that show.... 
Judges touching the birds then touching the next bird and so on... .
If the bird came to you with something wrong did you talk to toni about it too?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Toni's daughter told me what to get for him and there was no sign of infection by the time of the show


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

He was stolen abt 20 mins after judging


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The show looked all over for him and we had a possible suspect but she didn't pan out


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll Be looking for him at other shows he's very recognizable and I took pics of his toe punches


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Whoever stole him probably wont go to any shows for a bit, but keep plastering his info everywhere..
Its really sad when people do stuff like this.

Its still not good to bring a bird that was sick previously to a show. Even if the bird got better before the show.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's why I dont go to shows, swap meets etc...
Heck, I get a bit paranoid coming back from the feed store! But I wash up, change back into my chicken clothes and shoes before I go out in the back yard.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

NPIP came today! and we are clean! woohoo!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they do any swabs? 

If you didn't have them tested before how were you able to show them?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

He was still certified under New York NPIP


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Technically once a npip bird leaves the npip flock and goes to a non npip stock the npip for that bird is void.. unless you are npip.. then he is fine.


----------

